# Swedish: följs av många olika yrkeskategorier



## Gavril

Another excerpt from a document assessing the benefit entitlements of a disabled child:



> *Pågående eller planerade medicinska behandlingar:*
> [...]
> Följs regelbundet av många olika yrkeskategorier inom barn- och ungdomshabiliteringen.



The term _yrkeskategori_ is not coming into focus for me here.

It won't work to translate it as "occupational category" in English, because a "category" is not an active agent that can evaluate and track people, etc.

Does "yrkeskategori" refer to a team or department of people within the child and youth habilitation agency?

Or is it wrong to use ”by” as the translation of _av _(as in _följs av många olika yrkeskategorier_), in which case I should reevaluate the meaning of the whole sentence?

Thanks again for your time,
G.


----------



## MattiasNYC

I think you're understanding the sentence fine. It is indeed implied that we're probably talking about humans working in different categories of occupations who are doing the tracking. I think it's probably irrelevant if the actual execution of the tracking is by computer or human.

Would it be possible to construct the sentence using "professionals" and "categories"? "Tracked regularly by different categories of professionals in child- and youth-rehab"? Something like that? I actually think "yrkeskategorier" translates to "professions" anyway. Is it redundant in AE to say "categories of professionals" then? Could it just be "by different professions" or "different professionals"?


----------



## Gavril

MattiasNYC said:


> I think you're understanding the sentence fine. It is indeed implied that we're probably talking about humans working in different categories of occupations who are doing the tracking.



You mean I'm correct to interpret _kategori_ as "team", "department" or similar?

Or is there no implication that the _yrkeskategorier_ are part of the same agency/organization?



MattiasNYC said:


> Would it be possible to construct the sentence using "professionals" and "categories"? "Tracked regularly by different categories of professionals in child- and youth-rehab"? Something like that?



That would be possible, yes.

I think what confused me was that _yrkeskategori_ looks like it means "category of profession", which is more abstract than "category of professionals" (i.e., a category of actual people).


----------



## MattiasNYC

I would not see "yrkeskategori" as being a team, department or similar, nor that they necessarily belong to the same agency or organization. In that sense I would view it as different professions. So in this case if I were to come up with a hypothetical (since I don't have all of the context) we can perhaps suppose that some are or have received a medical treatment, say surgery. The most obvious check-up for it would perhaps be the surgeon. But we could in this case also include other professionals within the care for children and youth when rehabbing. Perhaps tracking of progress isn't done just by a surgeon, but their assistant. And perhaps it extends to those who are physical rehab therapists. Maybe the general physician will track it. Maybe the surgery involved an internal organ which would mean that a failed surgery would involve no progress in improved movement in physical surgery, or discoloring of the skin visible to the general physician, or perhaps someone else.

So I'd consider "yrkeskategorier" to maybe be those different professions; surgeon, physician, therapist, and so forth. Those can span both hospitals and departments and even cities.

That's an example I would imagine is reasonably close to what is meant by the word, at least without further context.



Gavril said:


> I think what confused me was that _yrkeskategori_ looks like it means "category of profession", which is more abstract than "category of professionals" (i.e., a category of actual people).



Yeah, I see what you're saying.


----------



## Den falska sköldpaddan

This would appear to be a case of *synecdoche*. As indicated by *MattiasNYC*, _många olika yrkeskategorier_ is used in the sense of _medarbetare från många olika yrkeskategorier_.

Ed: Typo.




​


----------



## AutumnOwl

The staff at "Barn- och ungdomshabilitering" clinics work in teams around the patients, and their families. Not all children will need the help by all the professionals in the teams, and sometimes the patients need help from others outside the teams. Here's the webpage of the 'habilitering' in Blekinge, see under "Vilka arbetar inom habiliteringen?) to see the different "yrkeskategorier".
Habiliteringen i Blekinge

@MattiasNYC: what you describe in post #4 seem more like "rehabilitering", not "habilitering". The work at barnhabiliteringen is towards children with congenital disabilities and/or diagnoses, while rehabilitering is aimed to help patients get back functions they have had, for example after an accident.


----------



## MattiasNYC

AutumnOwl said:


> @MattiasNYC: what you describe in post #4 seem more like "rehabilitering", not "habilitering". The work at barnhabiliteringen is towards children with congenital disabilities and/or diagnoses, while rehabilitering is aimed to help patients get back functions they have had, for example after an accident.



Yeah I was wondering what the difference was.

I think what I gave was an acceptable example though in order to answer the question Gavril had. I don't think it changes much.


----------



## Segorian

MattiasNYC said:


> So I'd consider "yrkeskategorier" to maybe be those different professions; surgeon, physician, therapist, and so forth.



Yes; more often than not _yrkeskategori_ is best rendered using either ‘profession’ or ‘professional’. In particular, these are the usual meanings that occur in official or legal documents.

The following examples (taken from two recent EU legal acts) are translations from English into Swedish. In my opinion, they illustrate the usage quite well.

From Directive (EU) 2020/2184 of the European Parliament and of the Council:


> EN: promote training for *plumbers and other professionals* dealing with domestic distribution systems and the installation of construction products and materials that come into contact with water intended for human consumption;
> SV: Främja utbildning för *VVS-montörer och andra yrkeskategorier* som arbetar med fastighetsinstallationer och installation av byggprodukter och byggmaterial som kommer i kontakt med dricksvatten.



Regulation (EU) 2020/1784 of the European Parliament and of the Council


> EN: A Member State that allows direct service shall provide the Commission with information regarding *which professions or competent persons *are permitted to effect the direct service of documents in their territory.
> SV: En medlemsstat som tillåter direkt delgivning ska till kommissionen lämna uppgifter om *de yrkeskategorier och behöriga personer* som har tillstånd att utföra direkt delgivning av handlingar på dess territorium.



On an unrelated note, translating _professions _*or*_ competent persons_ as “yrkeskategorier *och* behöriga personer” is not a mistake. There are subtle differences between the use of _och_ and _eller_ in Swedish and the use of _and_ and_ or_ in English. Sometimes, correct usage requires an _and_ to be translated by an “eller”, or an _or_ to be translated by an “och”. The same is true in Icelandic, and perhaps also in the other Nordic languages.


----------



## Gavril

Segorian said:


> On an unrelated note, translating _professions _*or*_ competent persons_ as “yrkeskategorier *och* behöriga personer” is not a mistake. There are subtle differences between the use of _och_ and _eller_ in Swedish and the use of _and_ and_ or_ in English. Sometimes, correct usage requires an _and_ to be translated by an “eller”, or an _or_ to be translated by an “och”.


Yes, this is an issue I encounter pretty regularly in Swedish-to-English translation.

Thanks to everyone who has replied so far.


----------

